# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  © Elda-Punime grafike apo fotografike

## eldushka

Disa punime te miat, qofte per qejf, qofte per hall apo pune.
Te gjitha jane te (per)punuara me photoshop.

Punimi qe kam me qejf nga ato te miat. 
"Cufo, cufo o gjumash,
shkon ne shkolle avash-avash".

----------


## ooooo

> Disa punime te miat, qofte per qejf, qofte per hall apo pune.
> Te gjitha jane te (per)punuara me photoshop.
> 
> Punimi qe kam me qejf nga ato te miat. 
> "Cufo, cufo o gjumash,
> shkon ne shkolle avash-avash".



tashi me bejne syckat mua, apo je ajo qe njoh

----------


## eldushka

Ismail Qemali, bere prape per qejf, per festen e 28-29 nentorit.

----------


## eldushka

> tashi me bejne syckat mua, apo je ajo qe njoh



Mjafton si pergjigje besoj. :)


Reklama qe sapo bera per nje agjensi udhetimesh.





Edhe punim tjeter, prape per qejf,  per rastin e festave te nentorit.

----------


## ooooo

Eldushka, mu me pelqeu ajo goca e vogel qe reklamon ana-travel :DD

yll eshte  -shtrydhje-

-flm- per pergjigjen

----------


## EnRy

Te lumshin duart eldushka 
shum bukur i ke ber
Me shume me pelqeu 28-29 nentori

Suksese

----------


## eldushka

> Eldushka, mu me pelqeu ajo goca e vogel qe reklamon ana-travel :DD
> 
> yll eshte  -shtrydhje-
> 
> -flm- per pergjigjen


Per kete e ke fjalen?

sa me gusto qe je. Edhe mua me pelqen shume. 


EnRy, flm. Po secila ka hapesire per rregullim ama.

----------


## EnRy

Elda nuk te ngelet qejfi ty po ta printoj kte  cufon une 
do e vendos te dhoma ime :)))))

----------


## eldushka

Aspak. Madje me perkedhelet sedra, qe te pelqeka kaq nje punim qe kam bere si fillim, dmth i pari fare. :))

----------


## s138942

eldushka shum te bukura shpresoj te bjesh dhe te tjera dhe vertet qe eshte diqka e bukur dhe qe ja vlen, nje shoqe e imja polake ka nje studio grafike qe ben gjera te tilla dhe merr nga 200 deri ne 1000 euro per nje punim, prandaj merre seriozisht kete pune se ka lek...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Reklama qe sapo bera per nje agjensi udhetimesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edhe punim tjeter, prape per qejf,  per rastin e festave te nentorit.


pranon nje verejtje te vogel nga une?

si gjithmone do thuash :p

per kte te dyten, 

vetem 28 nentori eshte festa e pavaresise, 

29? eshte nje clirim sh i diskutueshem. 

per te paren c'kam c'them . me e mire s'behet.

urime dhe suksese edhe ne lemi te tjere!

----------


## benseven11

Urime Elda? Te reklama,ajo pjesa e poshtme blu me gjarperushen portokall me cfare eshte punuar?

----------


## eldushka

s138942, mire do qe, po nuk besoj se do siguroj jetesen me punimet grafike. Jane me shume pasion. Po shume flm per urimin.

Xhuxh, po po nuk beme ne gabime, nuk do keni me cfare te merreni ju. :)) Ne fakt, mesa di ende festohen te dy ditet si Pavaresia jone, prandaj edhe e kam shenuar ashtu. Megjithate, ka shume mundesi qe ja fus kot. E ke per detyre, korrigjimin them, keshtu qe nuk po te falenderoj. :o)))

Ben, cdo detaj ketu (pervec fotove qe kam perdorur si sfond tek reklamat) eshte punuar me photoshop. (CS 3 kam une aktualisht) Ajo pjesa gjarperushe perbehet nga tre pjese (layers) , dy me ngjyre bojeqielli (e njejta nuance) dhe nje portokalli. Forma gjarperushe mund te behet shume thjeshte me PEN, ose mund te kerkosh ndonje shape te gatshme qe ka pak a shume ate forme e ta modifikosh.

Ja dhe vazhdimi i reklames se mesiperme, sepse duheshin bere reklama per nje flete mesi, pra dy flete teke A4.

----------


## kacaku basket

Punime te bukura dhe cilesore...

Per reklamat sja kam shume idene por me pelqejne :D

----------


## Aldo89

Eldushka shume punime te bukura! :)


@ Benseven:

----------


## engjellorja

eldushe

na ka marre malli neve

----------


## benseven11

Pyetja ime ishte me cfare eshte punuar?(tricky question,fotoshop apo ilustrator?) Penen e di si perdoret faleminderit.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shume te bukura suksese te metejshme...

----------


## eldushka

> Pyetja ime ishte me cfare eshte punuar?(tricky question,fotoshop apo ilustrator?) Penen e di si perdoret faleminderit.


Photoshop, photoshop. :)

Cunani, flm, po suksese perse? Une nuk eshte se e kam profesion, por "shtyrje" kohe. 

Engjellore.

Dy te tjera qe jane per disa hotele ne Turqi, i kishin ne Mediaplan keta tek Ana Travel.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Baaaaah ! sa shume gjera qe dini ! Nga i mesoni keto pashe zotin ? Edhe njehere qe m'u mbush mendja te hap nje website (per historikun e shkolles tetevjeçare "Kushtrimi i Maleve" te fshatit tim, Korthpule), kam ngelur tek _Edit a new page_. Nuk di c'te bej.

Shume te bukura keto me lart. Meqe ra fjala, me thoni ndonje website te mire per te krijuar nje website te keq timin. Me leke dhe pa leke, kerkoj disa variante. Faleminderit.

----------

